# Live stream of the Mk3 launch...



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Link to the live stream of the VW Group evening conference:

http://c.mescdn.com/comsat-media/vw/2014/03/03/?lang=en

Starting tonight from 7pm UK time I believe.


----------



## TTshire78 (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice one Nem. I've just been looking for a live feed myself. Me and the wife will be watching


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up Nem

8)


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

It just started


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi nick

Great call

Will be good to see

Cheers

Phil


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

7.1 l/100 310PS (305bhp)/380Nm 0-100 4.7sec for the TTS, great consumption tbh (about the same as the S3).

Looks like a mk2 facelift from the outside, but the inside is actually pretty ^^

No data about the weight...


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow! Just been watching. Thanks Nem for the heads up.

Paul


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

Good power increase for the TTS - c. 306bhp, 0-60 in 4.7 brings it very close to the outgoing TTRS. Full-width brake light looks good - the rest of the exterior very much evolutionary as opposed to revolutionary!


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

*310 horsepower TTS at Geneva Motor Show*


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm left a little deflated...

interior shot above just bores me, the centre console is lifeless... Sad times.

My next car will likely not be an audi :?


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)




----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

I like it. Front grill might need toning down a little though

I wonder how much a TTS will be? 40k


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm liking it so far 

8)


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Love the stance/wheels - PHAT !

8)


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Dimensions


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

The 2.0 TFSI engine variant of the new TT weighs just 1,230 kg (2,711.69 lb). This makes it around 50 kg (110.23 lb) lighter than its predecessor.

Audi offers the new TT and TTS with three different four-cylinder engines with turbocharging and direct injection.

135 kW (184 hp) for the TDI
169 kW (230 hp) for the TFSI
228 kW (310 hp) for the TTS

All of them have 370-380Nm Torque.

The Bang & Olufsen Sound System features a 14-channel amplifier and 12 loudspeakers; the woofers in the doors gleam in the dark thanks to an adjustable, discrete light conductor.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

No quattro or S-Tronic for the TDi at launch [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Press release

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/280 ... 030314.pdf


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

TondyRSuzuka said:


> I'm left a little deflated...
> 
> interior shot above just bores me, the centre console is lifeless... Sad times.
> 
> My next car will likely not be an audi :?


Don't let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I expected the rings to be on the bonnet as per the R8. What stopped me putting rings on the bonnet when I changed the grille is it's a little more tricky come polish and wax time.
That being said I like the new look. The interior was way way over due a serious update and this new technology used in the mk3 is bang on the money, understated and yet very fresh at the same time. 
Also, if the B&O sounds system that can be selected as an 'option' is half as good as what's fitted to the larger brothers in the range well thumbs up there as the best offerings of the Bose system was really lacking.

Any mention of what quattro system is being used this time round, I missed the earlier footage ?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

An updated version of the Haldex system, with a lighter pump and control integrated/altered with the drive select switch.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

It's certainly getting a mixed reaction.

I'm in two minds at the moment, it might be one of those designs that starts to grow on you.

Comment from one of my mates who had a Mk 1 for a couple of years was it's not different enough and my current TT looks much better!


----------



## call me Ishmael (Feb 26, 2014)

I'll be interested in the TT RS if and when it's released.


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

So what do we know about the new TT so far?

Some facts from the press release

4.7 seconds 0-62mph for the TTS
184 horsepower for the TDI model
230 horsepower for the 2.0 TFSI
310 horsepower for the TTS
50kg lighter than the Mk2 ( which was already light! )
Manual and S-Tronic gearboxes available
Quattro 4 wheel drive available
1230kg weight for the 2.0 TFSI model
Xenon Plus lights as standard
Matrix LED lights optional
Fully digital 'Virtual Cockpit' instrument panel
Optional Bang & Olufsen sound system
Integrated 4G and WiFi connections optional
Magnetic Ride adaptive suspension available
Audi Drive Select
Various safety systems such as Side Assist & Lane Assist


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

50 kg less. Hopefully they apply the same diff as on the gti/cupra as it seems to be great. Guess the handling will be a great improvement.

Good that the RS isn't released yet. I'll have to do 2 more years with the current one. If the TTS already has a 40 hp increase, the RS would have that too probably (380?). With lower weight, more hp, improved haldex.. guess it will be awesome. Don't think they can improve the current DSG7 any more, can't think of any improvement really


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

So how long before the press get their mits on it?

Looking forward to the reviews.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Well the only thing I'm liking is the B&O, otherwise glad I didn't wait and saved £10k on the RS in the process. Interior is disappointing IMO, too bland. I spoke to a few guys at the dealers Fri night when I picked up my car, internally it is getting mixed reviews and lots of negatives re the sat nav positioning.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

brittan said:


> An updated version of the Haldex system, with a lighter pump and control integrated/altered with the drive select switch.


Must say the drive select function is a great tool. It makes the car a better all rounder. Comfortable when pottering around and more hard core when you want to be more involved.


----------



## TimGTT (Mar 2, 2014)

Not sure about the grill. Maybe it's a grower. I quite like the interior though. Be good to see some reviews. Having only just picked up my mk2 I kinda hope they're bad 

Sure they won't be though, specs sound great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

TondyRSuzuka said:


> I'm left a little deflated...
> 
> interior shot above just bores me, the centre console is lifeless... Sad times.
> 
> My next car will likely not be an audi :?


its an audi TT jim but not as we know it !


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

Yes please. In the blue colour. Sexpee


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Hmmm... Well the Mk3 holds no surprises in turns of looks/styling... Sharper, harder edged but to me lacking a bit of subtle aggression. Standard Audi fare... 
I've had the mk1 and 2... The 3, I'm just not drawn to it. Maybe I'm waiting for the reviews and a test to provide me with the information I really want. I don't care how good, how hi-tech the interior is. This time I want proper handling or I'm out.


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Evolution. Not revolution.


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

One could argue that the de-cluttered dash is more like a Mk1 (less is more - yes?)


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Darthhawkeye said:


> One could argue that the de-cluttered dash is more like a Mk1 (less is more - yes?)


thought you'd left the fold Darth...

I have mixed thoughts on interior and exterior. The interior is very similar to the new A3, and I didn't take to that until I had a hire car for a week. I actually really liked it, other than the pop up screen perhaps.

So maybe theres a chance it'll grow on me. But when looking at a car of this value, I think you should be wowed in the first instance. I think I speak for many when I say this is a little underwhelming. Evolution not revolution as I keep seeing post around.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

It's an Audi so I'm sure no one expected revolution but I think most were hoping for a little more exterior wise.
The interior, hard to fault although I wouldn't have been upset if the clock bin remained analogue.


----------



## TTSman (Feb 12, 2010)

I want to see the roadster......
Is there any image of the seats?


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Not many clear pics of the seats so far, but there some sketches as well


----------



## TTSman (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice !!!!!
Thanks bro !!!


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

TT Owners Club said:


> Not many clear pics of the seats so far, but there some sketches as well


Simply stunning.


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

WTF! This is stunning! Is this the best, most avant garde interior in the world right now?


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

With a bit more light


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

So plush... Can't wait to see it in the flesh.

Seems even the base 2.0tfsi engine will be rapid,

_On the version with six-speed S tronic and quattro all-wheel drive, the key figures are as 
follows: the sprint from 0 to 100 km/h (62.14 mph) takes 5.3 seconds_


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

TondyRSuzuka said:


> Darthhawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > One could argue that the de-cluttered dash is more like a Mk1 (less is more - yes?)
> ...


Left the fold? - never (just busy)


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

And the big reveal...

... A TT quattro sport concept with 420PS from a 2l turbo.

Does this spell the end if the I5 2.5 for the RS?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

dbm said:


> And the big reveal...
> 
> ... A TT quattro sport concept with 420PS from a 2l turbo.
> 
> Does this spell the end if the I5 2.5 for the RS?


more details... links?


----------



## TTSman (Feb 12, 2010)

I' m so excited about the interior.......
Mk3 is one way option for me...!!!


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Joerek said:


> 50 kg less. Hopefully they apply the same diff as on the gti/cupra as it seems to be great. Guess the handling will be a great improvement.
> 
> Good that the RS isn't released yet. I'll have to do 2 more years with the current one. If the TTS already has a 40 hp increase, the RS would have that too probably (380?). With lower weight, more hp, improved haldex.. guess it will be awesome. Don't think they can improve the current DSG7 any more, can't think of any improvement really


Are you shure it will get the DSG7? The torque figures might indicate that they will still be using the DSG6 in the TT/TTS versions.....?


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

dbm said:


> And the big reveal...
> 
> ... A TT quattro sport concept with 420PS from a 2l turbo.
> 
> Does this spell the end if the I5 2.5 for the RS?


so thats the Golf R engine.

cant imagine they will drop the 5 Cyl TTRS engine. Its too nice sound, one of the things they "trump" on about in the RS selling points, just started using it in the Q3R ... so i can't imagine they stop making it or developing it any time soon.

I could imagine a lighter version, with a Supercharger and bigger turbo >400 BHP.

People talk about encroaching on the R8 but the RS7 is 550 BHP!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Alexjh said:


> dbm said:
> 
> 
> > And the big reveal...
> ...


Didnt stop Ford dumping the 2.5 lump, when they did MK3 ST, and still no RS on the cards.

Is funny reading through the comments, a bit more postitive than than the STOC when the MK3 was launched, people don;t like change, with time people get used to the new car.

I like the MK3, seems a natural step forward.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Arne said:


> Joerek said:
> 
> 
> > 50 kg less. Hopefully they apply the same diff as on the gti/cupra as it seems to be great. Guess the handling will be a great improvement.
> ...


If there is an RS it will have DSG7 but the new TT and TTS will be: (as I understand from the Media Info)

TT Coupe - 6 speed manual and front wheel drive *OR* 6 speed S-Tronic and quattro all-wheel drive

TTS - 6 speed manual and quattro all-wheel drive as standard with 6 speed S-Tronic available as an option.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

TondyRSuzuka said:


> dbm said:
> 
> 
> > And the big reveal...
> ...


You mean something like this: :wink:









2.0 TFSI, 420BHP, S-Tronic.

0-60 in 3.7 seconds.

1344kg. Lots of CFRP used in the panels and sills.

TT Quattro Sport Concept - set to be unveiled at Geneva this morning if rumours are true.... :wink:


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Alexjh said:


> dbm said:
> 
> 
> > And the big reveal...
> ...


Thing is the RS7 is in the same power bracket but and near enough price bracket, however the two cars suit totally different purposes. So don't tread on one anthers toes.

however the TT is a sports car, a more practical and cheaper one than an R8 so if you can have the same performance for half the price you will. Audi will likely want to avoid this to a large degree. Tuning companies obviously bridge this gap a little.

So in essence, a TTRS will have to be capped. Perhaps the 4 pot in the TT quattro concept does this... If it does, I won't be looking at one. I feel the Quattro Concept they have been parading about is at a total loss, they keep changing their minds about it, where it will slot in the line up, and now they taken a hammer to it and put a TT badge on it.

It will be very interesting to see what Audi do with the top end TT eventually, and as a result, what they do with the quattro concept.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

dbm said:


> And the big reveal...
> 
> ... A TT quattro sport concept with 420PS from a 2l turbo.
> 
> Does this spell the end if the I5 2.5 for the RS?


Why create a 2.5l engine then can it? :?

Maybe the engine is going into another Audi assuming the TT will no longer get it. Like l said previously, l would never pay £50k for a 4 pot engine car. I'd seriously have to consider going to BMW M4 or waiting for the Quattro concept (the other Audi, not TT) and see what engine that gets.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks superb and LOVE the interior and performance of the TTS 8)

With the TTS being mentioned so much does this suggest it will be available from launch ?

Usually we just get standard and S Line from Audi with TTS to follow a year or so later.

Any word on this ?


----------



## TTSman (Feb 12, 2010)

Arne said:


> TondyRSuzuka said:
> 
> 
> > dbm said:
> ...


WTF ?????
Is this for real the new rs ??


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:


> Looks superb and LOVE the interior and performance of the TTS 8)
> 
> With the TTS being mentioned so much does this suggest it will be available from launch ?
> 
> ...


This is what Autocar says:



> Pictured here officially for the first time, the new TT will go on sale in the UK this autumn.
> Audi has confirmed a choice of three four-cylinder engines and two gearboxes for the new TT, all available from the outset of UK sales.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Very interesting Arne.

Perhaps Audi will break tradition and offer the TTS from launch.

If they do I can see the order book filling up very quickly and lead times could become VERY lengthy in no time.

The downside of course to this is ....

Audi will NOT discount, the price will be quite high and the options list will be extensive and also costly


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Arne said:


> You mean something like this: :wink:


Spoiler looks like s**t from Halfords :x


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

From their facebook page,


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

tt3600 said:


> dbm said:
> 
> 
> > And the big reveal...
> ...


There is a trend for downsizing engines in the name of efficiency. Chances are the next RS4 will lose it's V8, for example.

Here's the full link on the latest Quattro Concept
http://digital.audi-presskit.de/en/genf ... rt-concept


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

dbm said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> > dbm said:
> ...


The problem with 400ps+ from a 2.0l will be turbo lag unless they go twin turbo. I really hope this is not the new RS.

_The four-cylinder engine has 450 Nm of torque (331.90 lb-ft) available in the engine speed range from 2,400 to 6,300 rpm. with over 300 Nm (221.27 lb-ft) already available at only 1,900 revs._


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

Audi have poached the engineer who designed the 355PS 2-litre in the A45 so I'm sure they have a solution in mind to deliver the big power in a usable way.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Snake Pliskin said:


> With the TTS being mentioned so much does this suggest it will be available from launch ?
> 
> Usually we just get standard and S Line from Audi with TTS to follow a year or so later.
> 
> Any word on this ?


You can register your interest on the Audi site now, but the TTS isn't going to be available till early 2015. The 2.00 TT will be available late summer.


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

Just as an aside, it is not unprecedented for an S model to be available at launch. When the A5 was first launched the only two derivatives were the S5 and the A5 diesel.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

igotone said:


> Snake Pliskin said:
> 
> 
> > With the TTS being mentioned so much does this suggest it will be available from launch ?
> ...


Ahh that would make more sense then cheers.
It would still be quick though.
IIRC with the mark 2 launched in 2006, the TTS was not available until 1st or 2nd Quarter 2008.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

I suspect the 2.0T is a red herring and this is the idea they do have for the RS which will of course have the 2.5T under the bonnet. Audi have chucked this out there for opinion and I think it looks spot on, 10/10.

I really hope this is the new RS, or very close to what it's going to look like. The spoiler will probably be toned down a little, the stickers obviously removed, but I think it looks 8)










420bhp 2.5T, 0-60 in 3.5 anyone? Erm yes please [smiley=cheers.gif] Think I would pay up to around £55-60k for this.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Mitchy said:


> I suspect the 2.0T is a red herring and this is the idea they do have for the RS which will of course have the 2.5T under the bonnet. Audi have chucked this out there for opinion and I think it looks spot on, 10/10.
> 
> I really hope this is the new RS, or very close to what it's going to look like. The spoiler will probably be toned down a little, the stickers obviously removed, but I think it looks 8)
> 
> ...


I do so hope you're right - I can't see the RS looking wildly different to this. Get rid of the ironing board spoiler and yes please! Looks frickin' awesome. 8)


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

igotone said:


> Snake Pliskin said:
> 
> 
> > With the TTS being mentioned so much does this suggest it will be available from launch ?
> ...


From the Audi UK website

"The new Audi TT will be available to order this summer and will arrive in Centres later this year."


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

phil3012 said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > Snake Pliskin said:
> ...


That's the case with the 2.00 TT, but it looks like while you can order the TTS at the same time it will be earlyl 2015 before it hits the showrooms....

https://www.audi.co.uk/about-audi/conta ... erest.html


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Gotta say it's another fail from me in the looks department. Just not radical enough, way too bland and corporate and really looks like the mundane Mk2.

Disappointed. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

rustyintegrale said:


> Gotta say it's another fail from me in the looks department. Just not radical enough, way too bland and corporate and really looks like the mundane Mk2.
> 
> Disappointed. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Mk1 TT and the original quattro Audi haven't produced anything radical in yearrrrs. Certainly not this century. 
People here are split by the 3. There's getting what you want and getting what you expected. 
No company can produce radical every time... but we've had that conversation.
I'm going to have a problem if it finally turns out to be a drivers car because what I'm seeing doesn't excite so far... Still in the wait and see camp.


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Interior pic of the Quattro Sport


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

TTS display is just stunning.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

tt3600 said:


> TTS display is just stunning.


I love the idea of this and what it will bring to the functionality of the car tech, however I do love analogue dials for speed and rpm. But the rest is amazing, I hope its not too much of a distraction whilst driving. A little bit of a shame it eliminates your passenger from playing about with the media/nav.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Frickin Awesome ! 8)


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

TondyRSuzuka said:


> I'm left a little deflated...
> 
> interior shot above just bores me, the centre console is lifeless... Sad times.
> 
> My next car will likely not be an audi :?


Mine will.


----------



## Mbarratt27 (Jan 22, 2014)

tt3600 said:


> TTS display is just stunning.


If this is a genuine picture from the Geneva display car then it's a poor show that the car graphic used is a MkII!


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

I grabbed those from the TTS video and good spot :wink:


----------



## gvij (Jan 27, 2011)

Don't like the front which looks imbalanced. The rest is a great update on the MK2.(I did say MK2 not MK1  )


----------



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

Mbarratt27 said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> > TTS display is just stunning.
> ...


Very well spotted! But as it is a virtual display it will be easy to correct this blunder. And indeed, it will be only a question of an update to change/add other graphics. Like more classic look or more "tecchie" style. Will navigation be a standard on all variants?
Does anybody know if TT will have any iPhone mirroring system? If I'm not mistaken we won't have an option of Carplay, will we?


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

Jacek said:


> Does anybody know if TT will have any iPhone mirroring system? If I'm not mistaken we won't have an option of Carplay, will we?


I doubt it as Audi are partnered with google.
They showed off an andriod tablet at CES.


----------

